# lp-E6 problems



## kanuski (May 25, 2013)

I recently purchased a 5dmiii and a spare battery. One of the batteries did not take a full charge. The charger light would blink very fast but after a full day it was not fully charged. When I put it into the camera it did not turn on. I have sent it back to Canon but it has been a few weeks and they keep asking for paperwork and shipping numbers, etc. I need a spare battery so I purchased a Digipower version of the battery. After leaving it on the charger for 10 hours the light is blinking very fast. When I put it into the camera I get a message that it is not communicating with the camera properly and asks if I want to continue. I shut it off immediately. Will it hurt to use this battery? Is the battery garbage or should I just continue charging it?


----------



## psaltis (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think using the battery will damage the camera.  Some knock-offs do not communicate with the body. I bought these from Amazon that work great on my &d and 5DM3 and they communicate with the camera.  I've had them for about 6 months now with no issues and they've been each recycled I would say at least 6-10 times.


----------



## kanuski (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks.
I returned the Digipower and Canon replaced the bad battery for me.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jun 13, 2013)

I get that message all the time and ignore it.  It is fine.  I also do have that problem not charging all the way, but when I put that same battery to other canon charger, it will charge it.  Just ignore the message.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 13, 2013)

I get the same message as well. Just hit "ok" and you're set. You'll need to do it after each charge.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 14, 2013)

I have three different camera bodies which all take the same battery (5DII, 5DIII, and 60Da).  Two of the bodies are gripped.  That means I have 3 charges and 5 different batteries.

I have never had this message or issue.  I'm wondering if you have a bad charger.


----------

